# Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August

*Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden​*
Die Landesverbände treffen sich untereinander, um ohne den DAFV über den DAFV zu reden - da der DAFV ja nichts unternimmt, trotz der zahlreichen Kündigungen und der vielen Kritik aus den LV am DAFV.

In Wismar trafen sich Ostverbände, ohne die Westverbände einzuladen. 

In Alsfeld waren dagegen alle Landesverbände eingeladen, wenn auch einige fehlten.

So trafen sich am 21. Juni in Alsfeld Landesverbandspräsidenten und/oder Geschäftsführer. Angesichts der Situation des DAFV wäre ein solcher "Verbandsausschuss" natürlich eigentlich vom DAFV einzuberufen gewesen. 

Statt dessen lud ein Landesverbandspräsident alle Landesverbände zu einem Gespräch ein. 

Ich möchte hier auf eine Aufzählung/Namensnennung verzichten, um angesichts der mir aus verlässlichen Quellen zugetragenen Inhalte eine Brandmarkung evtl. dann namentlich genannter LV, Präsis oder Geschäftsführern keinen Vorschub zu leisten.

Thema war natürlich auch der Zustand des DAFV.

Man war sich laut Informationen gut informierter Kreise und inzwischen vorliegender, persönlicher schriftlicher Berichte diverser Teilnehmer, insoweit mit uns einig, dass man die Notwendigkeit eines starken Bundesverbandes zwar sieht, aber die Arbeit des DAFV dafür nicht gerade als zielführend betrachtet. 

Schon bei Anfragen diverser LV bzw. Präsis oder GF an den DAFV würden ja Antworten oftmals ausbleiben bzw., wenn überhaupt, nur mit großer Verspätung bearbeitet werden und dass dieses Verhalten in der jetzigen Situation nicht zielführend sein kann. 

Dabei wurde auch mangelndes Verständnis unter den Anwesenden für den großen Apparat mit vielen Hautamtlichen deutlich, wenn so wenig konkret getan werden würde (wie z. B. Anfragen der Mitglieder/LV zeitnah bearbeitet).

_*Kleine persönliche Anmerkung von mir:*
Es ist ja schön, wenn jetzt langsam, nach über 2 Jahren Rechtskraft des DAFV, auch die LV-Präsis, die ja diesen DAFV verbrochen, gewählt, installiert und vom Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer bezahlen, auch langsam mal aufwachen.
_

Die auch anwesenden Bayern betätigten laut dieser Informationen auch nochmals, dass ihr Landesverband in nächster Zeit keine Möglichkeit zur Rückkehr in den DAFV sehe, weil das ihren Mitgliedern in der momentanen Situation nicht vermittelbar sei. Vor allem 2 Bezirksverbände würden sich da querstellen (von 7), man könne zwar ohne die überleben, müsse dann aber Personal entlassen.

Es wurde dann anscheinend recht lange und engagiert und auch teilweise kontrovers geredet.

So rief scheinbar der Ausspruch, dass der Fisch vom Kopf her stinke, auch sehr emotionalen Widerspruch hervor. Auch die Anmerkung eines Präsis, dass er nicht bereit sei, eine "Palastrevolution" oder ein "Schattenkabinett" mit zu tragen.

_*Kleine persönliche Anmerkung von mir:*
Vielleicht kam der Widerspruch auch daher, dass der eine oder andere LV-Präsi bemerkt hat, dass sie selber die "Köpfe" und damit verantwortlich für den DAFV  sind?_

Der Ablauf der letzten Hauptversammlung des DAFV wurde genauso kritisiert, wie dass zu den Finanzen immer noch keine konkreten Zahlen (Abrechnung 2014) vorgelegt worden wären.

_*Kleine persönliche Anmerkung von mir:*
Warum dann die LV das Protokoll zur HV so akzeptierten und nicht konkret die Herausgabe der Zahlen einforderten, wird deren Geheimnis bleiben?_.

Dass die 2 Verbandsausschüsse des DAFV (obwohl der VA satzungsgemäß ja eh nix zu melden hat, aber das haben die LV-Leute ja trotz Warnungen in der Satzung so festgeschrieben) und wenigen Treffen des DAFV-Präsidiums pro Jahr in keinster Weise ausreichen würden, um den DAFV in dieser Situation vorwärts zu bringen, soll auch recht einheitlich bemerkt worden sein. 
Ebenso, dass diese DAFV-Sitzungen dann eigentlich immer zu kurz waren, nie was Konkretes kam (auch nicht auf Nachfragen).

Dass stattdessen von Ehren- und Hauptamt im DAFV immer nur beschwichtigend und ausweichend geantwortet werden würde und man nicht sehen würde, wie und auf welchen Gebieten dieser Bundesverband zielgerichtet arbeiten oder auch nur endlich mal die Integration der beiden Altverbände angehen würde.

Unter der jetzigen Situation wäre daher wohl nur wenige, wenn überhaupt, der anwesenden LV bereit, eine Erhöhung der Beiträge für diesen DAFV mit zu tragen - Und man sehe im DAFV auch keine Mehrheit dafür. 

Auch wenn einer der Anwesenden in der Finanzkommission mitarbeitet und für eine deutliche Erhöhung votierte - man stellte aber dazu wohl auch fest, dass dazu auch erst einmal Leistung seitens des BV gebracht werden müsse.

_*Kleine persönliche Anmerkung von mir:*
Leistungen für Angler und Angeln einzufordern, wäre sicher eher zielführend als dieser Wunsch der Präsidentin/des Präsidiums des DAFV, über eine repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle in Berlin und Umzug von Offenbach Richtung (billigeres?) Frankfurt zu sinnieren.._

Dass es Änderungen geben müsse, darüber war man sich wohl laut Informationen ebenso weitgehend einig, wie es keinen Vorschlag gab, wie man das konkret angehe könne. 
Es scheint sich in dieser Gruppe aber aufs reine Auswechseln des Personals zu beschränken, wobei man wohl kaum großes Vertrauen in irgend jemand vom aktuellen Präsidium hat.

Das Problem dabei: 
Dass wohl in dieser verfahrenen Situation keiner der anwesenden aus den Landesverbänden bereit war, selber den Hut dann auch in den Ring zu werfen (s.o., Palastrevolution..).....

Auch inhaltlich wurde wiederum klar, dass immer noch Welten zwischen den LV liegen, die kaum in einem Verband zusammen zu fassen sind - Hier rächt sich, dass das nicht wie von uns immer wieder gefordert, vor der Fusion ausdiskutiert und klar geregelt wurde. 

Anscheinend soll zum Fischereitag des DFV (also KEINE DAFV-Veranstaltung, auch interessant) ein "Masterplan" vom DAFV vorgelegt werden, zum abnicken. 
Wenn es stimmt, soll einer der anwesenden Präsis aber auch die rechtzeitige Versendung an die LV mit einer Fristsetzung konkret vom DAFV gefordert haben, um das wenigstens vorher in den Präsidien der LV diskutieren zu können.

_*Kleine persönliche Anmerkung von mir: *
Auf dem Fischereitag des DFV (KEINE DAFV-Veranstaltung)!
Kann also sowieso KEINERLEI Beschluss für den DAFV gefasst werden, da kein DAFV-Gremium._

Während (auch gerade einige Alt-VDSFler) inzwischen betonten, dass es zuerst um Angeln und Angler gehen müsse, dass man z. B. auch persönlich kein Problem mit Stipp/Wettangeln habe (das leider je nach Landesrecht verboten sei), gab es aber immer noch genügend Betonköpfe.
Die angeblich alleine beim Gedanken an Veranstaltungen Schnappatmung bekamen und forderten, dass sich deutsche Angler auch im Ausland an deutsches Recht beim Angeln zu halten haben, wenn sie im Verband sein wollten.

Es dürfte also insgesamt weiter spannend bleiben.

*Mein Fazit:*
Es ist eine Schande für den DAFV, dessen ureigenste Aufgabe es gewesen wäre in den zurückliegenden über 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft, wenigstens die innerverbandliche Einheit zu Stande zu bringen und die Landesverbände mit zu nehmen und zu einen, wenn nun die Landesverbände aus purer Not, weil der DAFV und sein Präsidium wie auch die Geschäftsstellen hier komplett versagt haben, dann zu solchen Sitzungen abseits der DAFV-Gremien gezwungen werden.

Es sagt aber leider auch viel über die Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre, Hauptamtler und Delegierte aus:
In wie vielen Landesverbänden wurde denn noch auf den gerade abgelaufenen Hauptversammlungen verkündet, dass beim DAFV doch alles werden würde und alles auf gutem Wege sei??

Das jetzt erst, und zwar auf Einladung eines neu gewählten LV-Präsis, die "alte Garde" derer, welche den DAFV installiert, gewählt und vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer bezahlt haben - nach 2 Jahren Rechtskraft und Untätigkeit des DAFV im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns, und obwohl alles bereits vor der (Kon)Fusion genauso vorhergesagt und an Hand vorliegender Dokumente (Bilanzen) auch die Finanzmisere bereits vorgerechnet wurde - bereit war, in einem internen Gespräch zu zugeben, dass dieser DAFV so nicht haltbar ist, ist eine schlichte Schande.

Und es lässt schlimme Vermutungen aufkeimen, wie lange dieser elende Todeskampf dieses unfähigen Bundesverbandes, installiert und am Leben gehalten von den Landesverbänden, bezahlt letzten Endes vom Geld der organisierten Angelfischer, noch weiter dauern soll.

Und während dieser Zeit natürlich auch verhindert, dass eine sinnvolle Alternative im Sinne des Angelns allgemein und der Angler überhaupt entstehen kann.

Wir werden weiter dran bleiben und berichten.

Vor allem auch angesichts dessen, dass wohl am 20. September ein erneutes Treffen in diesem Kreis geplant ist


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Weitere aktuelle Infos zum DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Ich nehme ja an, dass die Mitglieder (Vereine) und deren Mitglieder (die organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles zahlen müssen) von den teilnehmenden Landesverbänden schon lange über die Treffen und die Gespräche/Ergebnisse im Sinne einer offenen Information und  Diskussion - bei so einer wichtigen und existentiellen Sache wie dem eigenen Bundesverband - informiert wurden.. 


...oder so..............

Habe ja mit der Veröffentlichung nun extra lange genug gewartet....


----------



## Vanner (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nehme ja an, dass die Mitglieder (Vereine) und deren Mitglieder (die organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles zahlen müssen) von den teilnehmenden Landesverbänden schon lange über die Treffen und die Gespräche/Ergebnisse im Sinne einer offenen Information und Diskussion - bei so einer wichtigen und existentiellen Sache wie dem eigenen Bundesverband - informiert wurden..
> 
> 
> ...oder so..............
> ...




Träum weiter. 

 Danke für die Info, so ist man wenigstens mal im Bilde was so abläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Vanner schrieb:


> Danke für die Info


Immer gerne..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Sag mal, hast Du was nicht mitbekommen ?

Auszugsweises Zitat:
_
Hunderttausende Anglerinnen und Angler haben jetzt einen einheitlichen Deutschen Angelfischerverband e.V_

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen/verschmelzung-zum-dafv


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Ich frage mich warum man sich "private" treffen muss?

Warum beruft man nicht eine Versammlung (DAFV) ein, mit einer Tagesordnung?

"Oder will man einen neuen Bundesverband gründen?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Weil das ja der DAFV machen müsste, einladen zu so einem Verbandsausschuss (vielleicht reicht nicht mal mehr dafür die Kohle, weil man die für ne repräsentativere Geschäftsstelle  will??).

Das ist ja die Schande an der Sache, dass die dem DAFV das nicht zutrauen (bzw. dem DAFV das eh wurscht ist) und sie nun Hinterzimmerzirkel brauchen, nachdem sie ein paar Tage/Woche zuvor auf ihren LV-Hauptversammlungen noch erzählt haben, dass beim DAFV alles vorwärts geht.

Dass ja keiner auf die Idee kommt zu fragen, warum sie das jetzt erst merken (TROTZ aller jahrelangen Warnungen (beileibe nicht nur von uns)).......

Mal drüber nachdenken, wie Vereine und deren organisierte Angelfischer (die am Ende alles zahlen) da von den LV verarscht wurden, die immer noch zu diesem DAFV halten und dafür noch mehr Geld raushauen wollen............


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

die eine frage bleibt:
 warum treffen die sich "konspirativ" 
statt beim unsäglichen anglerverband offen eier zu zeigen?
(ok., geht nicht, weil präsi ja dame, war aber auch eher metaphorisch gemeint)

ich seh uns noch in 50 jahren zwangsverpflichtet in einem zu 99% klandestin unterwanderten verband. 
ich muss im übrigen nicht verbunden werden, brauch die also rein gar nicht. aber die LVs, die brauchen bällchen.

in monsantum armen


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Da bin ich zunächst mal anderer Meinung, Thomas.
_(Auf das 'zunächst' komm ich gleich zurück)
_
In offiziellen Runden kriegen die das Maul nicht auf, lassen sich vertrösten & belabern,... also ist es ja grundsätzlich gut, dass man sich auch mal 'informell' trifft um etwas 'intern zu quatschen'

Aber -und deswegen 'zunächst'- ist das Ergebnis doch mehr als dürftig. Mir erscheinen die LVs noch zersplitterter als sie es vor 'der Einheit' jemals waren.

Wo ist denn da noch irgendetwas von gemeinsamer Strategie?

Wenn man die Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre aufmerksam verfolgt hat, bin ich nicht erstaunt, dass niemand den 'Königsmörder' spielen mag, mit 'Palastrevolution' nicht in einem Atemzug genannt werden will.

Aber -und da kommt mir der Vergleich zum Griechenland-Drama- man muss in der gegenwärtigen Lage, wo eine baldige Auflösung des DAFV aus diversen Gründen mehr als wahrscheinlich ist, doch *Verantwortung gegenüber den eigenen Mitgliedern zeigen und eine BV-EXIT-Strategie in der Hinterhand haben!*

Ich erwarte in diesem Fall nicht mal Transparenz, dass man mit einer solchen Exit-Strategie hausieren geht oder droht _(was auch eine Strategie wäre, siehe wieder EU)_, doch ist es geradezu fahrlässig und eben verantwortungslos, wenn so ein Plan B nicht mal als Worst-Case-Szenario in Gedanken durchgespielt wird.
Und genau dazu wäre so ein informelles, internes Treffen genau der richtige Ort, denn es betrifft alle LVs und eine halbwegs gute Zusammenarbeit ist dann erforderlich.

Ich seh schon die dummen, fragenden Gesichter, wenn der DAFV den Klappstuhl macht _(wovon doch jeder ausgeht, auch wenn es niemand öffentlich sagen mag)_;
- "Wie konnte das denn nur passieren?"
- "Wer ist schuld?" _(vermutlich das lügende Anglerboard |supergri  aber mit der Legende können wir doch gut leben)
_- "Und jetzt?"
#c


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Jose schrieb:


> aber die LVs, die brauchen bällchen


Chosé, wir mal einer Meinung! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Jose schrieb:


> die eine frage bleibt:
> warum treffen die sich "konspirativ"
> statt beim unsäglichen anglerverband offen eier zu zeigen?


Das ist doch die Frage ob Huhn oder Ei zuerst da war....

Wird man so, wenn man Funktionär wird?

Oder muss man so sein, um Funktionär werden zu können??

Elend - und letzten Endes anglerfeindlich - isses so oder so...................

Ob im Bundes- oder den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden (ausser LSFV-NDS, die schon immer gegen diese (Kon)Fusion waren und die auch recht behielten, wie man sieht)..


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

... ist schon schwierig, wenn man(n) einsehen muss, dass diese "Konfusion" in  dieser Art und Weise und mit der obersten Personalie nicht funktioniert.... im Gegenteil, die Anglerschaft ist noch mehr gespalten  wie vorher
... ob das was mit Demokratie zu tun hat, naja ich weiss nicht
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

und dass niemand vorher gewarnt hat und keiner dagegen gestimmt......

oder war da was?????????????


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

anmerkung zur klarifii(c)kation:
ich find das super, dass sich da widerständlerische runden bilden, weil, ich bin dasfv-mäßig für widerstand.
aber für _*entschiedenen*_ widerstand.

legt los, jungs!


----------



## Revilo62 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

wie war das "jeder bekommt das was er wählt", wurde mehr als einmal geschrieben, gesagt oder wie auch immer 
und abgestimmt wurde solange, bis es passte ... oder etwa nicht?
Welchen Sinn soll das konspirative Treffen denn haben, ist ja nicht legitimiert ..... König(innen)mord oder Putsch
Ich glaube, das es hier nur um persönliche Eitelkeiten geht, wie kommen wir am besten aus dieser misere wieder raus, ohne selbst Schaden zu nehmen, zumindest für die nochnichtgekündigten LV
Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> wie war das "jeder bekommt das was er wählt", wurde mehr als einmal geschrieben,


Das gilt für direkte Demokratie.
Da sind wir im Anglerverbandswesen noch weiter von entfernt als allgemein.

Diese Interessenvertretung & Wahl über zig Ecken ist eines der Grundübel, aus denen das Ganze so nicht mehr funktionieren kann.
Noch vor einigen Jahren, ohne Internet, ohne Anglerboard, hatten die "Gewählten" doch einen geilen Job; man schickte dem Wahlvieh zur Vereins-JHV ein paar offizielle Pressemeldungen, ein buntes Blättchen, alles war schön (für die! Auch damals nicht für Angler! Letztere kriegten nur nix mit von all dem Scheixx.).
Heute sind die Maßstäbe andere, sie haben das nur noch nicht kapiert, ...weil Neuland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> wie kommen wir am besten aus dieser misere wieder raus, ohne selbst Schaden zu nehmen,


Wer sich ohne Not und/oder wider besseren Wissens so tief selber in die Scheixxe gritten hat, wie die Landesverbände und ihre Haupt- und Ehrenamtler und deren Delegierte, die das alles abnickten - mit ihrem "glorreichen" DAFV - der verliert vielleicht nicht sein Gesicht (wäre auch zu blutig), kriegt aber sicherlich auch nicht so leicht die Scheixxe wieder davon weg.............

Und ich werde auch dafür sorgen, dass das alles nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.................................


----------



## rippi (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Was regt ihr euch so auf: Dafv chairmen just wanna have Fun!


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> wie war das "jeder bekommt das was er wählt" ...



sorry, das ist absoluter blödsinn mit noch blöderem hintergedanken.

oder einfach auch nur schlecht formuliert...
ich hab, außer ein paar weihnachtsgeschenken noch nie das bekommen, was ich gewäht habe.

ich hab vorgesetzt bekommen.  was mehrheitlch gewählt wurde, selbst wenn nur 1/4 der berechtigten gewählt hatten, also noch nix mal mit " mehrheit" sondern einfach nur murks.

richtig formuliert hat er aber recht und solche wahlentscheidungen entpuppen sich eben nun mal allzuoft als das, zitat H.Kohl, "was hinten rauskommt".
jetze simma wieder beim dafv


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Wobei so ein 'Palastrevoluzionär' durchaus Heldenstatus erlangen kann, wenn er als erster den Dolch in die Hand nimmt und zum Präsi-Stuhl schreitet...
_(Siehe auch hier Vergleich zur aktuellen EU-Lage; Schäuble fordert den Grexit, pöbelt offen ...und knallt in Umfragewerten nach vorne durch wie doof - völlig unabhängig wie ich das alles persönlich finde - und hier ausdrücklich OT, aber der Vergleich passt immer wieder)_

Man weiß es halt vorher nicht, der Grad ist schmal.
Held oder Verräter? Und wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft ...
Rausfinden kann man das nur dadurch, dass man es tut.
Bällchen zeigen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Immer dran denken:
Die Präsidentin ist nicht das Problem, nur das Aushängeschild (für manche wohl auch das Alibi fürs eigene Versagen).

Das Problem sind die Haupt- und Ehrenamtler in Bundes- wie den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden (ausser LSFV-NDS, die immer dagegen waren und dagegen stimmten) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich ohne Not und/oder wider besseren Wissens so tief selber in die Scheixxe gritten hat, wie die Landesverbände und ihre Haupt- und Ehrenamtler und deren Delegierte, die das alles abnickten - mit ihrem "glorreichen" DAFV - der verliert vielleicht nicht sein Gesicht (wäre auch zu blutig), kriegt aber sicherlich auch nicht so leicht die Scheixxe wieder davon weg.............
> 
> Und ich werde auch dafür sorgen, dass das alles nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.................................



Oder anders gesagt:
Wer jetzt in den Landesverbänden sich nicht endlich ehrlich und gerade macht, dem wird sie Sch...... ewig kleben bleiben....................


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Hast ja recht. 
Aber realistisch betrachtet: sie werden einen Sündenbock brauchen. 
Und das wird Frau Dr. sein 
Hat ihren Teil dazu auch durchaus beigetragen.
Zu einem grundsätzlichen 'gerade machen' wird es nicht kommen, soviel Bällchen waren & sind da niemals vorhanden.
Vielleicht müssen wir uns mit einem 'Lerneffekt' bei den sonstigen Schuldigen begnügen - und nach all den Erfahrungen wär das schon verdammt viel.


----------



## JasonP (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich werde auch dafür sorgen, dass das alles nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.................................



|good:


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Es bleibt die Frage, warum trifft man sich  privat?
Könnte das mal einer beantworten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen wir uns mit einem 'Lerneffekt' bei den sonstigen Schuldigen begnügen - und nach all den Erfahrungen wär das schon verdammt viel.


Im Gegensatz zu Anonymus veregsse ich zwar auch nicht, ich kann aber vergeben.

Dazu müssen die aber erst liefern:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer jetzt in den Landesverbänden sich nicht endlich ehrlich und gerade macht,* dem wird sie Sch...... ewig kleben bleiben....................



Und zwar JETZT ehrlich und gerade machen....

Nicht irgendwann, weils ihnen dann vielleicht gerade oportun erscheint oder sie ein neues goldenes Kalb zum hinter her rennen gefunden haben.......

*JETZT!!!!*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage, warum trifft man sich  privat?
> Könnte das mal einer beantworten!


Keine Eier, keinen Anstand.................


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Warum keiner den Palastmörder macht?

Es kristallisiert sich doch damit heraus, dass nichts ersetzt werden soll à la Der Verband ist tot! Es lebe der Verband!
Jeder LV setzt sich in die eigene Ecke ab nach dem Motto nach uns die Sintflut.

Es kann aber im Ergebnis aus meiner Sicht nur ein Neuanfang über ein konspiratives Treffen durch vllt nur einige (führender) LVs, die sich in ihren Auffassungen am Nächsten sind! 
Diese vom DAFV Befreiten erstellen einen Alternativverband mit klaren Zielvorstellungen. 
Dann kann sich jeder andere LV überlegen, ob er Beitritt oder nicht.

Eine Alternative belebt jedenfalls das Geschäft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



> Eine Alternative belebt jedenfalls das Geschäft!


Siehe:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *I have a Dream...........*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage, warum trifft man sich  privat?
> Könnte das mal einer beantworten!



aber klar doch: weil der DAFV denen keine räumlichkeiten zur verfügung stellt #q
ich sag nur bahnsteigkarte


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Es bleibt die Frage, warum trifft man sich  privat?
> Könnte das mal einer beantworten!



Gerne.

Die wissen nicht, wie es nach einer Auflösung des Bundesverbandes weitergehen soll. Chasst man nur das amtierende Präsidium, oder Teile davon, braucht man Nachfolger. Es will sich aber keiner zum Kapitän eines derart maroden Seelenfängers machen. Die Gefahr des Untergangs ist viel zu groß.
Den ganzen BV einfach auflösen, bzw. austreten, ist in den Köpfen vieler Verbandler undenkbar. Die sind immer noch der Meinung, man brauche einen solchen unbedingt (ohne jedoch genau belegen zu können, wofür). 

Einen guten BV könnten wir tatsächlich brauchen. Jedoch ist es bei den unterschiedlich schlechten Ideologien vieler Verbandler ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, einen solchen aus dem Boden zu stampfen. Wer auch immer sich an die Spitze eines neuen Verbandes (oder des alten) wählen lässt, kann sicher davon ausgehen, dass er außer Prügel nichts erreichen wird. 

Also trifft man sich konspirativ im Kreise derer, von denen man einigermaßen annehmen kann dass sie die gleichen Probleme haben, um gemeinsam zu überlegen wie man aus der Misere wieder rauskommt.

Öffentlich kann man das nicht machen, weil die Forderung es selber besser zu machen als die kritisierten, jedwede Veränderung lähmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



> Die wissen nicht, wie es nach einer Auflösung des Bundesverbandes weitergehen soll.


Wie auch, wenn sie keinen Fehler zugeben können:
Die LV- Haupt- und Ehrenamtler und deren abnickende Delegierte haben ja erst diesen DAFV ermöglicht gegen alle Warnungen!

Und immer erzählt, dass ja nix schlechter wird, nur besser (Teutschland, einich Anglerland, blühende Landschaften - oder doch nur Güllegrube?)..


Und dann zugesehen, ärgern sich über DAFV-HV, über VA-Sitzungen, auf denen nix rauskommt, reagieren aber 2 Jahre lang nicht, sondern reden immer alles noch schön.

Und einige lernresistente LV plädieren immer noch für Beitragserhöhung, um diese Trümmertruppe am Leben zu halten oder träumen davon, den Augiusstall ausmisten und reformieren zu können.

*Obwohl genau sie diesen unsäglichen Fusionsvertrag und die Satzung mit bestimmt haben, welche das praktisch unmöglich macht...*

Wer diese Böcke wieder zum Gärtner machen will:
Nur zu..........

*Für mich ist aber klar:*
Es geht nur mit Auflösung des DAFV und einer kompletten Neuorganisation mit unbelastetem Personal.

Sonst geht das Trauerspiel ewig so weiter..


Deswegen kann ich nur noch mal wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kati48268 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht müssen wir uns mit einem 'Lerneffekt' bei den sonstigen Schuldigen begnügen - und nach all den Erfahrungen wär das schon verdammt viel.
> ...


----------



## Leon Mager (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Es ist müßig sich über unsere Vereine aufzuregen. Fakt ist nur eins. Egal welcher Verein oder Verband wir Angler sind denen egal.Irgendwelche Fachidioten haben Studien angestellt die im nachhinein falsch waren. Setzkescher und sonstige Verbote selbsernannter Umweltschützer werden von unseren Vorständen kopfnickend angenommen. Ja keinen Ärger machen. Nehmen wir mal die Berufsfischer. In Reusen und Stellnetzen gehen Fische qualvoll zu grunde. Auf meine Anfrage lapidare Antwort ist mit Angelsport nicht zu vergleichen. Also Berufsfischer dürfen Tiere quälen. Wir Angler sind aber verbrecher. Was für ein wiedersinn. Bin über 50 Jahre in verschiedenen Vereinen. Jetzt trete ich aus. Bleibt ja noch Gastkarte oder Forellenteiche. Das genügt mir. Unsere ja und amen sagenden Vorstände sehen jedenfalls keine Beiträge mehr von mir. Petri an alle die den Mut noch nicht verlohren haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Leon Mager schrieb:


> Bin über 50 Jahre in verschiedenen Vereinen. Jetzt trete ich aus. Bleibt ja noch Gastkarte oder Forellenteiche. Das genügt mir. Unsere ja und amen sagenden Vorstände sehen jedenfalls keine Beiträge mehr von mir. Petri an alle die den Mut noch nicht verlohren haben.


#6#6#6#6

Für nen guten Bundesverband (so einer z. B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) würd ich auch 50 Euro zahlen - vom DAFV muss man eigentlich noch Schadensersatz verlangen...........


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

"*Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden"


eigentlich falscher trööt-titel.
der DAFV ist eben der DAFV. eben so, wie wir ihn kennen wie Akne.

die Schande liegt bei den Verbänden, die den scheixxx überhaupt erst zugelassen haben.

löblich, dass die jetzt 'überlegen'.
das absolvo kriegen die aber nur, weil "besser spät als nie".

naja, pfeifen bleiben sie in meiner sicht noch bis zum beweis des gegenteils.

warte auf das fenster, aus dem die sich endlich lehnen.

"inoffizielle treffen" seh ich bis dahin als maulerische kaffekränzchen.

tussis eben



*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



> das absolvo kriegen die aber nur, weil "besser spät als nie".


Das kriegen sie erst nach anglerfreundlichem Handeln (auflösen des von ihnen installierten und am Leben gehaltenen DAFV als erstes) - der Worte sind genug gewechselt..

Solange sie weiter nur rumeiern und sich in Hinterzimmern treffen, is nix damit....


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

sag ich doch: was hinten rauskommt zählt.

bislang ja nur kläranlangenaffin...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

und, Herbert, nicht zu vergessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich ohne Not und/oder wider besseren Wissens so tief selber in die Scheixxe gritten hat, wie die Landesverbände und ihre Haupt- und Ehrenamtler und deren Delegierte, die das alles abnickten - mit ihrem "glorreichen" DAFV - der verliert vielleicht nicht sein Gesicht (wäre auch zu blutig), kriegt aber sicherlich auch nicht so leicht die Scheixxe wieder davon weg.............
> 
> *Und ich werde auch dafür sorgen, dass das alles nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.....*............................


----------



## Leon Mager (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6
> 
> Für nen guten Bundesverband (so einer z. B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762) würd ich auch 50 Euro zahlen - vom DAFV muss man eigentlich noch Schadensersatz verlangen...........


Würde ich auch machen.Aber es kommen doch immer wieder die Gleichen ja sager oder die willigen guten Freunde der Vorstände ans Ruder. Fakt. Wir Angler sind Verbrecher. Berufsfischer aber die größten Tierfreunde. Jeder Angler sollte sich mal die verschiedenen Studien sogenannter Fachleute durchlesen. Bis auf eine von Prof. ? alles Schwachsinn.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6
> 
> Für nen guten Bundesverband würd ich auch 50 Euro zahlen - .



Absolut einverstanden. Und für den Landesverband ebenfalls einen Jahresbeitrag in dieser Größenordnung.

Mein Landesverband hat kürzlich erstmalig auf eine Größenordnung von rund 50 Euro/Jahr offiziell hingewiesen/genannt - auch und gerade im Vergleich mit anderen Verbänden.

Das ist eine realistische Größenordnung. Zielmarke für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre. Nicht nur labern, sondern Duftmarken setzen. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Bitte vollständig zitieren - auch das mit dem Schadensersatz-..

Den man auch von allen Landesverbänden verlangen müsste, die diesen DAFV installiert haben (also alle ausser LSFV-NDS, auch und gerade von den Bayern, die das erst mit installierten statt  verhinderten und dann feige flüchteten)...

Und Sorge dafür tragen, dass keiner dieser Anglerfeinde aus den LV wieder in Verantwortung kommt in einem BV, für den ich dann auch bereit wäre, 50 Euro zu zahlen.

Wär ich nämlich nicht, wenn man diese Böcke, dies versaut haben, danach wieder zu Gärtnern machen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*VDSF-LV-Berlin-Brandenburg antwortet​*Hier die lesenswerte Antwort des VDSF-LV Berlin-Brandenburg.

http://vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/fileadmin/PDFs/Sonstige/antwort_praesidentenbrief_vhf.pdf

Ich versuche die Erlaubnis zu erhalten, das bei uns als vollen Text einstellen zu dürfen.

Als Zitat bringen möchte und darf ich zumindest presserechtlich den Schlusssatz:






Siehe auch zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882
Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Freundlicherweise wurde uns vom Präsidium des VDSF-LV-Berlin-Brandenburg die Erlaubnis erteilt und das Dokument zum veröffentlichen zugesandt:



> Berlin, den 01.08.2015
> 
> Antwort auf Ihren Präsidentenbrief vom 27.07.2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Ausnahmsweise mal ohne Polemik und Ironie:
Ich finde, es ist sehr viel (Eigen)erkenntnis dabei und doch glaube ich nicht, dass die "BerlinBrandenburger" verstanden haben, dass der Bundesverband nicht funktionsfähig zu sein scheint... Der Bundesverband wird m. E. nicht in der Lage sein, eine Umfrage nach Aufgaben zu moderieren... Und wozu erneut? Diese hat doch schon Niedersachsen durchgeführt!

PS: leider wird dort auch immer wieder das unsympatische Wort "Angelfischerei" verwendet. Das ist m. E. extrem negativ behaftet!!!


----------



## Sharpo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Sorry, aber dieses Schreiben ist doch auch wieder "verlogen".
Wurde die Fusion nicht einstimmig beschlossen?
Wurde Frau Happach- Kasan nicht einstimmig zur Präsidentin gewählt?

Und nun stellt sich der VDSf Verband so hin als ob alles gegen deren Willen geschah?

Wenn man dagegen ist, stimmt man dagegen. Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Gut fand ich den Hinweis, dass die Hauptschuldigen die LV sind, die alles geschehen ließen und immer noch geschehen lassen..

Und ja, der Berliner Verband war gegen die (Kon)Fusion..


----------



## Sharpo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Wurde die Fusion nicht einstimmig beschlossen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Nö, nur beim DAV.

Beim VDSF war NDS immer dagegen, die Berliner sind meines Wissens erst beim 2. Treffen gekippt ..


----------



## Sharpo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Okay, dann nehme ich das mit dem Verlogen natürlich zurück.
Habe auch gerade mal in ältere Beiträge geforscht.
VDSF..26 Gegenstimmen(?)...


Ich bin aber nicht der Meinung das man an Frau Dr. H.- K. weiter festhalten sollte.
Diese Dame eint nicht sondern spaltet.
Sie hat den Laden DAFV nicht im  Griff.

Die Vorschläge vom VDSF Berlin Brandenburg hätte von ihr (Frau Dr.) vor langer Zeit durchgeführt werden müssen.

Sie ist kein Macher sondern ein Schnorrer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Sodele, den gesamten Text hab ich jetzt oben noch eingefügt zum direkt lesen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Sollten die nicht der Präsidentin antworten? |kopfkrat

Da wird zu 90% nur die alte dreckige Wäsche zur Fusion gewaschen. #d
_"Ihr habt doch damals..."_.
Mag ja so sein & ist natürlich kritikwürdig 
_-auch wenn die einzige wirkliche Kritik zur Fusion im AB lief; und das passte dann auch allen Verbänden nicht-_
aber ansonsten die gehen kaum auf die durch Hessen benannten Kritikpunkte ein - und noch weniger auf die bestehenden Probleme!

Nein, dieses Schreiben gehört auch nur in die "Statements-von Landesverbänden-Sprechdurchfall-Tonne"!
Und: wie wollen solche Landesverbände jemals irgendwie zusammenarbeiten? Egal, in welcher Art Bundesverband oder auch ohne?
Sie sind nicht ansatzweise dazu fähig in ihrer Zerstrittenheit.

Sonstige Anmerkungen zum Inhalt auf die Schnelle:

- Zitat: _"...Darüber hinaus müsste aus unserer Sicht auch erst mal die Grundsatzfrage  geklärt werden, worin die Aufgaben des Bundesverbands bestehen sollten..."_
-> Ist das geil! Nach ü2Jahren soll mal geklärt werden, für was ein Bundesverband überhaupt da sein soll; ich schmeiss mich weg!

- und weiter:_ "...ob die Aufgabe des DAFV die Durchführung von Angel- und  Castingsportveranstaltungen sein sollte oder ob er sich vielmehr als  reiner Interessenvertreter und Schnittstelle zu Bundes- und EU-Politik  etablieren sollte, der darüber hinaus durch die Erstellung von  wissenschaftlichen Papers und Gutachten die Angelfischerei auf  Bundesebene fördert und die Landesverbände in der Erstellung von  Gutachten etc. unterstützt..."_
->a) dito wie oben, 
->b) wann hat der DAFV denn je mal etwas von dem zuletzt Genannten geleistet??? Sie können es nicht, sie wollen es nicht, sie erkennen nicht mal die Notwendigkeit!
->und c) zu den Angelveranstaltungen kommen 30Mann, zum Casting möcht ich's gar nicht wissen, weil das bei einem Anglerverband eh nix zu suchen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Unabhängig der direkten Betrachtung, finde ich einiges doch bemerkenswert. Gerade weil es von einem LV-Präsi kommt, die solche Einsichtsfähigkeit selten zeigen und lieber Herrscher statt Dienstleister für ihre Zahler sein wollen:


> *Hier scheinen nach unserer Auffassung die Meinung des „Anglers der Basis“ und die Meinung des jeweiligen „Landesverbandsvorstands“ teils sehr unterschiedlich weit voneinander abzuweichen. *100%ige Deckung zwischen Verbandsvorstand und Basis des jeweiligen Landesverbands ist sicherlich pure Illusion, aber die Stärke der Abweichung, und diese im eigenen Landesverband ordentlich einzuschätzen ist schwierig d*a auch jeder Funktionär in einer Blase umgeben von Vorstandskollegen, seinen eigenen Vereinsmitgliedern und/oder Angelfreunden agiert* und so selten die Möglichkeit hat, über seine gesamte Landesverbandsbasis zu reflektieren.


----------



## Carassius venator (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

....aber mal ganz ehrlich,

ich glaub ja wie viele andere, dass sie als studierte Biologin über ein Mindestmaß an fischereilichem Fachwissen verfügt, aber andererseits sollte man in BERLIN auch mal die nötigen Fäden haben, um mit Leuten im Bundestag zu sprechen, die die "Wege" für uns freimachen könnten.

Und wenn ich sie so anschaue, auch wenn sie "verunglückte" FDP-BuAbgeordnete ist, dann kommen für mich so Begriffe wie Sympathie oder Emphatie nicht rüber - ne ne, mit der würde ich als Assschuss-Vorsitzender nix zu tun haben wollen.

Die kann uns in vielen Dingen nicht helfen - aber das hätte sie selbst erkennen müssen!

Aber weil sich zuviele Argumente "warum macht sie das überhaupt?" darum drehen - die braucht die Kohle und veilleicht noch das Image.
*
Leider hilft das uns allen nicht-.........*


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Mit Glück weiss ein Biologe was von Fischen als Tieren.

Fischereiliches Grundwissen - oder gar anglerisches - steht da mit Sicherheit nirgends aufm Lehrplan........


----------



## Darket (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wurde die Fusion nicht einstimmig beschlossen?


Wir haben hier ja bis heute VDSF UND DAV. Der VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg hat kürzlich seine HP überarbeitet. Bei der alten Seite könnte man mit einigem Suchen da noch die ein oder andere Verlautbarung zur (gekippten) Fusion im Archiv finden, die arg nach gekränkten Eitelkeiten klangen. Der DAV war dagegen eher zurückhaltend nach außen. Wobei das daran liegen könnte, dass die da eine Website betreiben, die nicht nur optisch und technisch wirkt wie 1999 |supergri

Übrigens, hat mal jemand die Jahresberichte des Präsidiums des VDSF-BB der letzten Jahre durchgelesen? Den Brief hier hat mit Sicherheit jemand anderes verfasst. Jemand, der deutlich besser formulieren kann und weniger zu offensichtlicher Betroffenheit über das eigene Schicksal VDSF-Präsident zu sein, neigt. Ich tippe ja auf den Frerichs. Ich glaube der ist mittlerweile ohnehin der wichtigste Mann in dem Laden. Jedenfalls taucht der immer auf, wenn der VDSF hier mal ein Gesicht braucht und nicht der Keller.


----------



## Sharpo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig der direkten Betrachtung, finde ich einiges doch bemerkenswert. Gerade weil es von einem LV-Präsi kommt, die solche Einsichtsfähigkeit selten zeigen und lieber Herrscher statt Dienstleister für ihre Zahler sein wollen:




Du bist ja eigentlich immer extrem kritisch.
Suchst Dir nun aber 3-4 Zeilen raus und jubelst? 
Was ist mit den restlichen 4 Seiten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Das fiel mir nur positiv auf, weil die Entfernung der Funktionäre von der zahlenden Basis schon immer ein (Grund)Kritikpunkt war von uns und dass Funktionäre sich darum mehr kümmern müssten und lernen, dass sie Dienstleister und keine Herrscher sind..
Wenn solche Einsicht dann von LV-Funktionären selber kommt, finde ich das sehr bemerkenswert..

Das muss man dann auch mal erwähnen..
;-))))

Und:
Ich find klasse, dass wir sofort die Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bekamen - kennt man auch anders bei anderen LV oder BV, wie man weiss..

Ansonsten zeigt der Brief, was wir immer schon sagten:
Der DAFV inkl. der ihn tragenden LV ist komplett zerstritten und sollte aufgelöst werden.

Mit denen gibts keine Zukunft für Angler oder das Angeln..


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Die Antwort aus Berlin-Brandenburg ist in allen Punkten bemerkenswert und treffend. Da gibt es nix zu deuteln.

Sehr gut.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Antwort aus Berlin-Brandenburg ist in allen Punkten bemerkenswert und treffend.


Mir gefallen trotzdem diese 2 Passagen am besten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > *Hier scheinen nach unserer Auffassung die Meinung des „Anglers der Basis“ und die Meinung des jeweiligen „Landesverbandsvorstands“ teils sehr unterschiedlich weit voneinander abzuweichen. *100%ige Deckung zwischen Verbandsvorstand und Basis des jeweiligen Landesverbands ist sicherlich pure Illusion, aber die Stärke der Abweichung, und diese im eigenen Landesverband ordentlich einzuschätzen ist schwierig d*a auch jeder Funktionär in einer Blase umgeben von Vorstandskollegen, seinen eigenen Vereinsmitgliedern und/oder Angelfreunden agiert* und so selten die Möglichkeit hat, über seine gesamte Landesverbandsbasis zu reflektieren.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Sollten wir abschließend dennoch nicht zu einer praktikablen Lösung kommen, *bleibt immer noch der Antrag auf Verbandsauflösung. Das ist allemal ehrlicher als „vorsorgliche Austritte“*, denn da zahlen die loyalen Landesverbände am Ende die Zeche.
> >
> > Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## mathei (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

*bleibt immer noch der Antrag auf Verbandsauflösung. Das ist allemal ehrlicher als „vorsorgliche Austritte“

Er sagt es meiner Meinug nach durch die Blume. Die Karre steckt fest
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

So isses..

Die eine merkens früher, die anderen später...

Und die meisten Verbandler (wenige positive Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) - naja - merken eher schon länger gar nix mehr...........


----------



## Franky (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses..
> 
> Die eine merkens früher, die anderen später...
> 
> Und die meisten Verbandler (wenige positive Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) - naja - merken eher schon länger gar nix mehr...........



Doch doch... Es wird ja schon mit dem Dreck geworfen, in dem die Karre metertief drinsteckt. Ketzerisch könnte man sagen: die Hessen haben die erste Handvoll geschmissen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Deren Präsi ist ja noch ganz neu im Geschäft - den werden sie schon noch zum abnicken einnorden ;-))))


----------



## Franky (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Ich weiss nicht, ob das nicht schon zu spät dafür ist. Es gibt zwar die Mär vom gestrigen Gewäsch, aber dafür war der Batzen Dreck - bildlich gesprochen - doch zu groß.
Allerdings scheint es, bis auf ein paar Spritzer, niemanden zu scheren - oder werden die Suhlen gerade geflutet und in Kürze zum großen Schlammcatchen gebeten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Wir werden sehen - und wer im Anglerboard liest, wirds erfahren ;-))


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Inhaltlich finde auch ich es bemerkenswert, dass dort jetzt gesagt wird, was wir schon seit Jahren sagen.
Faktisch ist es erstmal nicht mehr als ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass es unter der Oberfläche dieses Konfusionsverbandes kocht, blubbert und brodelt, was das Zeug hält.
Der Vulkan steht kurz vor dem Ausbruch, anschließend explodiert die ganze Klamotte und hinterlässt ein großes tiefes Loch. Und dann wird es darauf ankommen, das entweder mit Leben zu füllen oder wieder mit aufkochendem Unrat.
Man wird sehen...

@Brotfisch: Was sagst Du denn jetzt dazu?:m


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Antwort aus Berlin-Brandenburg ist in allen Punkten bemerkenswert und treffend. Da gibt es nix zu deuteln.
> 
> Sehr gut.#6


So begeistert bin ich davon nicht.
Zum Großteil wird gegen die Hessen gefaucht, wegen dem Zustandekommen der Fusion. Soweit ok, aber es wäre doch an der Zeit das die LVs die Bruchbude DAFV gemeinsam abreissen anstatt jetzt (noch) übereinander herzufallen.
Das hätten sie lange vorher machen sollen!
Lachende Dritte könnte am Ende noch das aus dem Bundestag entsorgte Kompetenzwunder sein.



mathei schrieb:


> "bleibt immer noch der Antrag auf Verbandsauflösung. Das ist allemal ehrlicher als „vorsorgliche Austritte“


DAS wäre der richtige Schritt!
(Und ist die Textstelle, die mir am Besten gefällt)

Geil aber, dass die öffentlich antworten, auf versteckt von Frau Dr. Chaos per Brief versandte Unterlagen, damit es ja keiner & erst recht nicht das AB mitkriegt. Und dass sie einer Veröffentlichung _hier_ sogar zustimmen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen - und wer im Anglerboard liest, wirds erfahren ;-))


Wie hat es der LV BB auf Facebook geschrieben,
_"Wer *einschlägige Internetseiten* verfolgt, hat davon sicherlich bereits Notiz genommen"._


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Geil aber, dass die öffentlich antworten, auf versteckt von Frau Dr. Chaos per Brief versandte Unterlagen, damit es ja keiner *& erst recht nicht das AB mitkriegt.*


Tja, son Pech aber auch (und wegen dem Postweg stand das früher bei uns, als es mancher LV-Präsi bekommen hatte, das noch dazu ;-))))) ..




kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie hat es der LV BB auf Facebook geschrieben,
> _"Wer *einschlägige Internetseiten* verfolgt, hat davon sicherlich bereits Notiz genommen"._


Hab ich auch fett gegrinst...

:vik::vik::vik:

Und auf der Homepage werden wir sogar dann namentlich erwähnt:
http://vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/ser...detail&cHash=8f4b549cbfc8514e1c910ac049bdc840


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Im Präsidentenbrief:



> Wir sind alle Angler und keiner  steht in irgendeiner  Form daneben oder im Abseits, *auch Menschen  mit einer Behinderung  nicht, **inklusive  der Castingsportler*.


Ich habe gut gelacht!


----------



## Darket (4. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



MisterMyjoergi schrieb:


> Im Präsidentenbrief:
> 
> Ich habe gut gelacht!



Das ist ja mal grandios!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So begeistert bin ich davon nicht.
> Zum Großteil wird gegen die Hessen gefaucht, wegen dem Zustandekommen der Fusion.
> 
> Zu Recht wird gegen die Hessen, Ihres Zeichens engste Busenfreunde eines gewissen M.,  gefaucht. Der plumpe Versuch mittels Rücktrittsforderung an die  Präsidentin, den maroden Laden weiter am Leben zu halten, ist allen  Fauchens wert.
> ...




Möglicherweise beginnen einige, Inhalt und Form des AB auseinander zu halten, und den Inhalten mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, als dem Umgangston. Und vielleicht haben sie begriffen, dass sie diesen Ton durch ihr unsägliches Verhalten selber angestimmt haben?


----------



## Rotbart (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Anlässlicher dieser Zeilen halt ichs einfach mal frei abgewandelt mit Mozart:

Welche Wonne, welche Lust, -
Regt sich nun in meiner Brust. -
Voller Freuden will ich springen,
mögt ihr den DAFV nun zu Ende bringen,
nichts brachte der DAFV als bloß Verdruss,
nun beginnt der letzte Akt, dann ist in kürze Schluss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Und worüber lästern wir dann?


----------



## Honeyball (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise beginnen einige, Inhalt und Form des AB auseinander zu halten, und den Inhalten mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, als dem Umgangston. Und vielleicht haben sie begriffen, dass sie diesen Ton durch ihr unsägliches Verhalten selber angestimmt haben?



Und möglicherweise fangen einige langsam an zu begreifen, dass ohne die unermüdliche Aufklärungsarbeit von Thomas und die permanente und absolut zeitnahe Veröffentlichung aller verifizierten Informationen über das großenteils in Hinterzimmern und unter Ausschluss der anglerischen Öffentlichkeit zusammengemurkste Gemauschel einiger ewig Gestriger weder eine Diskussion über die Unzulänglichkeiten dieses (Kon-)Fusionsverbandes noch das Hinterfragen der verantwortlichen Personen entstanden wäre.

Kein Organ innerhalb und außerhalb der Verbände (alt wie neu, Landes- wie Bundes-) hat auch nur annähernd so umfassend und detailliert über die Missstände berichtet und informiert wie wir hier.

Die "Schande des DAFV" -um mich mal auf den Threadtitel zu beziehen- liegt aber genau wie hier schon immer angemerkt wurde, nicht (nur) im Präsidium oder in der kompetenten Nichtanglerin an dessen Spitze, sondern vor allem in den Landesverbänden, die alles erst in das Chaos geführt haben.

Dass immer wieder auf den Bayern rumgehackt wird, die erst den Murks mitverzapft und sich dann klammheimlich verpisst (sorry für das Vokabular, aber wie soll man es sonst darstellen) haben, ist nachvollziehbar. Weitaus wichtiger und richtiger finde ich aber, dass jetzt durch die Berlin-Brandenburger auch mal bundesverbandsintern die m.E. schlimmsten Vorantreiber des konfusen Fusionstheaters an den Pranger gestellt werden.
Die "Initiative pro DAFV" war es ja letztlich, die wesentlich Druck aufgebaut hat, einen Bundesverband aus der Hüfte zu stemmen, ohne diesem vorher eine Bestimmung zu geben. Klar, dass sich dort immer noch keiner so richtig offiziell darüber wundert, dass dieses Konstrukt heute noch ziel- und orientierungslos rumeiert.
Keine Werft würde ein Schiff ohne Ruder vom Stapel lassen, das sollte ein LV zwischen zwei Meeren eigentlich am besten wissen. Aber deren ehemaliger Pressesprecher hatte ja bei seiner "Abschiedsrede" in deren Forum nichts besseres zu tun, als unser "unseriöses Vokabular" anzuprangern und uns "hässliche Ansprachen" vorzuwerfen. Ganz im Sinne einer Vielzahl nach wie vor aktiver Verbandsfunktionäre, für die Berichterstattung mit Ausplaudern, Nachfragen mit unzulässiger Einmischung und Kritik mit Nestbeschmutzung gleichgesetzt wird. Kein Wunder daher, dass aus dem Norden in letzter Zeit so gar nichts mehr zum Thema Bundesverband kommt. Es könnte ja irgendwer merken, dass man zu den Hauptverantwortlichen für das Chaos gehört und vielleicht sogar im eigenen (allerdings mittlerweile fast toten) Forum mal kritisch hinterfragen. Die Lieblingsausrede Westensee-Problematik zieht schon lange nicht mehr, um diese Fehler der Vergangenheit, zu denen auch das Pushen einer gewissen Person an die Spitze gehörte, weiterhin vertuschen zu können. Ich hoffe mal, dass spätestens zum Ende der Angelsaison dort auch ein paar Vereinspräsidenten aus dem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen und ihrer Verbandsspitze den dringend nötigen Dampf unterm Hintern machen.
Und aus Meck-Pomm hört man ja schon ewig nichts mehr. Warum wohl?:m


----------



## gründler (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

In kaum einem Forum wird noch zum thema was gesagt ausser hier.Und auch hinter den "Wänden" ist es sehr ruhig geworden was das ""retten"" der Kutsche betrifft,das die Pferde schon vor längerer Zeit ersoffen sind weiß auch der letzte der die Kutsche gesehen hat. 

Die Kutsche die in der Sch..steckt hatte die letzten 10000km viele Kutschenführer,der eine hat die gerte mehr benutzt wie der andere doch niemenad hat es geschafft die Pferde vernünftig zu führen.

Nu sind die Pferde schon längst abgesoffen und tot,der Gepäckhalter von der Kutsche guckt noch so eben raus und alle bemühungen die Kutsche mit Seilen und Ketten aus der Sch...zu ziehen sind fehlgeschlagen.Jeder wollte die besten Ketten haben oder das stärkste Seil.Leider sind alle gerissen sowie man dran gezogen hat.

Selbst als man die Pferde von der Kutsche löste und das geschirr durchtrennte schaffte man es nicht diese nur 5cm zu bewegen.

Und je mehr sie versuchten zu ziehen desto tiefer ging die Kutsche unter.

Die ganzen Passagiere und Kutschenführer standen noch ne zeitang an der absaufenden Kutsche und haben versucht ihre Koffer und das Handgepäck zu retten.

Aber mittlerweile haben die meisten dem Heimweg zu fuss angetreten und die Kutsche ,Kutsche sein lassen.......und auf dem Heimweg wusste es der eine besser als der andere....... wer Schuld ist das die Kutsche doch abgesoffen ist. 

#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Bundesverband Angler
  Mit der Fusion  sind 2 total unterschiedliche Verbandswelten aufeinander getroffen.
  Und dies weitgehend unvorbereitet . 
  Anstatt eine kurze, prägnante Satzung zu entwickeln mit dem Leitthema, Bundes- und europäische Vertretung  der Angler( zur Unterscheidung  gegen die Fischer die das beruflich tun) zu sein und  gemeinsame Themen der  Angelei  an diesen politischen Gremien zu vertreten, wurde eine bessere Vereinssatzung gestaltet mit viel heisser Luft.
  Dieser Verband muss dann der Informant für alle angeschlossenen Verbände sein, wenn neue EU Regelungen oder Bundesregelungen  anstehen. Gleichzeitig sollte dieser Verband dann auch auf potentielle Probleme hinweisen und  die Verbände über die Art des Mitwirkens  informieren. Oder mit den Verbänden Ziele festzulegen, die man politisch (Bundesweit, Europaweit) erreichen möchte und die Wege dazu beschreiben.
  Nur das können Aufgaben für einen Bundesverband sein.
  Keine Aufgaben für einen Bundesverband sind:
  Veranstaltungen wie Angelwettbewerbe, Kutterfahrten oder ähnliches. Das sollen die Vereine regeln.
  Der Bundesverband kann noch Koordinator sein für Casting, wenn es  um Bundesturniere geht oder  europäische Wettbewerbe oder sogar außereuropäisch.
  Casting darf erst aktiv gefördert werden wenn die anderen, dringenden politischen Probleme vernünftig angegangen sind, personell und finanziell entsprechend ausgestattet sind.
  Ein Bundesverband der Angler muss bundesweit darauf drängen, dass Schonzeiten und Schonmaße bundeseinheitlich werden. Der Bundesverband muss dafür sorgen, dass Gewässer auch Landesgrenzen(national, europäisch) überschreitend nach einem Recht bewirtschaftet werden.
  Der Bundesverband muss die Bundesregierung kontrollieren, wie weit sie mit der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie die Ziele erfüllt und Missstände öffentlich anmahnen oder sogar nach Brüssel melden.
  Dazu wird  wenig Präsidium benötigt aber einige festangestellte Mitarbeiter.
  Aber solange jeder der ca. 20 Mitgliedsverbände eine eigene Vorstellung hat was ein Bundesverband leisten soll, und das möglichst zu regionalem Vorteil eines jeden Verbandes, so lange kann dies alles nicht funktionieren.
  Der Bundesverband soll jetzt, relativ kurzfristig genauso ein Programm inklusive Satzungsänderung erarbeiten und den Verbänden vorlegen und dann darüber beschließen. 
  Dann gibt es entweder endlich eine bundesweite Richtlinie die verstanden und umgesetzt werden kann oder der Bundesverband soll sich einfach auflösen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Keine Werft würde ein Schiff ohne Ruder vom Stapel lassen, das sollte ein LV zwischen zwei Meeren eigentlich am besten wissen. Aber deren ehemaliger Pressesprecher hatte ja bei seiner "Abschiedsrede" in deren Forum nichts besseres zu tun, als unser "unseriöses Vokabular" anzuprangern und uns "hässliche Ansprachen" vorzuwerfen. Ganz im Sinne einer Vielzahl nach wie vor aktiver Verbandsfunktionäre, für die Berichterstattung mit Ausplaudern, Nachfragen mit unzulässiger Einmischung und Kritik mit Nestbeschmutzung gleichgesetzt wird. Kein Wunder daher, dass aus dem Norden in letzter Zeit so gar nichts mehr zum Thema Bundesverband kommt. Es könnte ja irgendwer merken, dass man zu den Hauptverantwortlichen für das Chaos gehört und vielleicht sogar im eigenen (allerdings mittlerweile fast toten) Forum mal kritisch hinterfragen. Die Lieblingsausrede Westensee-Problematik zieht schon lange nicht mehr, um diese Fehler der Vergangenheit, zu denen auch das Pushen einer gewissen Person an die Spitze gehörte, weiterhin vertuschen zu können. Ich hoffe mal, dass spätestens zum Ende der Angelsaison dort auch ein paar Vereinspräsidenten aus dem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen und ihrer Verbandsspitze den dringend nötigen Dampf unterm Hintern machen.
> Und aus Meck-Pomm hört man ja schon ewig nichts mehr. Warum wohl?:m



Och, das sehe ich ganz gelassen. Wenn der Bundesverband endlich das Handtuch wirft, oder dieses von den LV geworfen wird, dann haben wir ja viel Zeit um uns um alte und neue Geschichten diverser LV zu kümmern. Ich weiß auch schon einen, der ganz oben auf der Liste steht. :q

Wehe denen, die nicht schleunigst die Kurve kriegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Dann gibt es entweder endlich eine bundesweite Richtlinie die verstanden und umgesetzt werden kann oder der Bundesverband soll sich einfach auflösen.




Oder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Anstatt eine kurze, prägnante Satzung zu entwickeln mit dem Leitthema, Bundes- und europäische Vertretung  der Angler( zur Unterscheidung  gegen die Fischer die das beruflich tun) zu sein und  gemeinsame Themen der  Angelei  an diesen politischen Gremien zu vertreten, wurde eine bessere Vereinssatzung gestaltet mit viel heisser Luft.


Soll ja keiner sagen, wir wären nicht konstruktiv:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762

Da ist das meiste schon formuliert, was Du forderst - nur, wie Ralle sagte, mit dem DAFV wird das nix, der muss zuerst mal weg...


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och, das sehe ich ganz gelassen. Wenn der Bundesverband endlich das Handtuch wirft, oder dieses von den LV geworfen wird, dann haben wir ja viel Zeit um uns um alte und neue Geschichten diverser LV zu kümmern.


Dann dürfen die sich auch gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern mal rechtfertigen, warum sie dem Laden so lange Knete in den Hintern geblasen & zu jedem Scheixx "ja & Amen" gesagt haben. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wehe denen, die nicht schleunigst die Kurve kriegen


Strategisch fährt gut, wer das Handtuch endlich schmeißt und nicht zu den letzten Deppen gehört.
Das wird sonst richtig "aua".


----------



## Jose (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Strategisch fährt gut, wer das Handtuch endlich schmeißt und nicht zu den letzten Deppen gehört.
> Das wird sonst richtig "aua".




kati, kati, sonst so präzise und hier wird geschlabbert:
erstens könnte man sie schon als die letzten deppen bezeichnen, aber "es kann immer nur einen geben", also: der letzte der das handtuch wirft ist der depp (...und muss der dann alles offene bezahlen????)

ich schreib das nur, weil eigentlich jetzt das deppen-rennen beginnen müsste.
schauen wir mal, wer der sieger wird...


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Strategisch fährt gut, wer das Handtuch endlich schmeißt und nicht zu den letzten Deppen gehört.
> Das wird sonst richtig "aua".



Mir würde es ausreichen, wenn sie verstehen was ihre ureigene Aufgabe ist: Dienstleister aller Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir würde es ausreichen, wenn sie verstehen was ihre ureigene Aufgabe ist: Dienstleister aller Angler


#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Ja, das wäre mal ein Anfang, aber wer will den denn noch mit diesen Betonköpfen?

Dann lieber die zusammensuchen, die genau das sein wollen. Darauf könnte man dann aufbauen.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*

Wäre zumindest einfacher als "umerziehen", wenn man gleich die mit der richtigen Einstellung nehmen würde.....

Umerziehung auf Dienstleistung dürfte nach wohl über 30-jähriger schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche mit gelerntem "Angler schurigeln" in den Verbänden in meinen Augen bei den meisten "Altgedienten" dort (ob in Haupt- oder Ehrenamt) eh etwas schwierig werden...


----------



## Rotbart (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Jose schrieb:


> der letzte der das handtuch wirft ist der depp (...und muss der dann alles offene bezahlen????)
> 
> ich schreib das nur, weil eigentlich jetzt das deppen-rennen beginnen müsste.
> schauen wir mal, wer der sieger wird...



Die Frage ist doch mal aus juristischer Sicht interessant.

Ich denke, es müsste sich so verhalten, dass am Schluss - also am Zeitpunkt der Insolvenz oder Auflösung des Vereins - die Mitglieder in der Haftung stehen, die der Verein dann noch hat.
Also - diejenigen, die das sinkende Schiff jetzt nicht schnell genug verlassen. 

Den letzten beißen die Hunde... |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (6. August 2015)

*AW: Die Schande des DAFV - Inoffizielle Treffen von Landesverbänden*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch mal aus juristischer Sicht interessant.
> 
> Ich denke, es müsste sich so verhalten, dass am Schluss - also am Zeitpunkt der Insolvenz oder Auflösung des Vereins - die Mitglieder in der Haftung stehen, die der Verein dann noch hat.
> Also - diejenigen, die das sinkende Schiff jetzt nicht schnell genug verlassen.
> ...



Haftung? Wofür?

Ab einem gewissen Punkt muss der DAFV Insolvenz anmelden. Dann muss der aktuelle Vorstand den Verein abwickeln.

Kein LV wird für irgendwas haften müssen.

Einzig der DAFV Vorstand und evtl. die GF können heran gezogen werden.

Uns sobald die ersten Gehälter nicht gezahlt werden oder auch Mieten muss Insolvenz beantragt werden.


----------

